# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Πρώτη συνάντηση Τεχνικών του AWMN - Σάββατο 12/10/02

## dti

Ανασκόπηση της συνάντησης - Καταγράφων: harisk
===========================================================================

Η συνάντηση πραγματοποιήθηκε στο αμφιθέατρο του ΕΚΕΦΕ 'Δημόκριτος'. Η παραχώρηση της αίθουσας έγινε δυνατή μετά από ενέργειες της ομάδος Αριάδνη του ΕΚΕΦΕ 'Δ'.
Η κακοκαιρία και οι εκλογές ήταν εξαρχής τα αρνητικά της συνάντησης και στοίχισαν μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση. Τελικά από τους 30 προσκεκλημένους (μέλη που έχουν επαφή με το αντικείμενο) μπόρεσαν να έρθουν 15 (Δες Λίστα στο τέλος). Ένα νούμερο που είναι καλό ακόμα και χωρίς εκλογές και κακοκαιρία  :: 
Η πρώτη συνάντηση είχε πολλές απόψεις/ιστορίες/ερωτήσεις και γνώσεις που υπήρχε ανάγκη να ανταλλαχθούν. Η καταγραφή σε πραγματικό χρόνο στάθηκε αδύνατη αφού και εμένα με συνεπήρε η συζήτηση...
Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να καταγράψω όσο το δυνατό περισσότερα από αυτά που ειπώθηκαν και κυρίως τα σημεία συμφωνίας που ακούστηκαν σαν αποφάσεις.

1) Ανάγκη για εξοπλισμό που είναι απαραίτητος για debuging links, μετρητής στάσιμων, Φασματογράφος στα 3Ghz

2) Ο dromeas φαίνεται να βρήκε κάποιο εξοπλισμό που καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σε μετρητή στάσιμων και φασματογράφο.

3) Σε διαδρομή που έγινε με αυτοκίνητο και φορητό εξοπλισμένο με ασύρματη κάρτα βρέθηκαν αρκετά δίκτυα στην συχνότητα των 2.4GHz που φαίνεται πως θα δυσκολέψουν την εξάπλωση του AWMN.

4) Οι κεραίες τύπου Yagi/omni έχουν διαστάσεις που βολεύουν στην τοποθέτηση και δεν προβληματίζουν τους περίοικους, αντίστοιχα οι νέες παραβολικές grid που παρελήφθησαν πρόσφατα από Αμερική είναι αρκετά μικρές για να είναι εύχρηστες.

5) Ο dti παρουσίασε εικόνες από τοπολογίες που βρήκε σε site εταιριών στην Αμερική και έγινε συζήτηση για μειονεκτήματα πλεονεκτήματα των υλοποιήσεων.

Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις φάνηκε ο εξοπλισμός να είναι το λιγότερο τσουχτερός από πλευράς κόστους, ενώ είχε προσανατολισμό σε τοπολογίες αστέρα που βολεύουν ιδιαίτερα τους ISPs

6) Έγινε πρόταση να ενταθούν οι εργασίες με προσανατολισμό στο site survey μια που υπάρχουν άτομα με γνώση και διάθεση να βοηθήσουν. 
Ταυτόχρονα ο dti ενημέρωσε ότι με τις καινούργιες παραλαβές εξοπλισμού ήδη υπάρχει περίσσια. 
Σε αυτό το σημείο έγινε ξεκάθαρο ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει ένα set εξοπλισμού αφιερωμένο σε πειραματισμούς και site survey ώστε να προχωρήσουν σε δοκιμές και μέλη του AWMN που δεν έχουν προβεί σε αγορά εξοπλισμού ή προβληματίζονται για την δυνατότητα ζεύξης στην περιοχή τους.

7) Ανάγκη είναι να προσανατολιστούν τα μέλη στο να χρησιμοποιήσουν την δυνατότητα που δίνει ο τεστ εξοπλισμός ώστε να μην προβούν σε αγορά εξοπλισμού χωρίς να έχουν αίσθηση των αναγκών τους.


 :: Ανάγκη διαμόρφωσης γενικών κατευθύνσεων για την επιλογή 'καλού' εξοπλισμού. Ο εξοπλισμός που πρέπει να αγοράζεται από εδώ και πέρα πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψιν τους ακόλουθους παράγοντες

*α) Μελλοντική δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης
β) ευελιξία και δυνατότητα χρήσης για την υλοποίηση του AWMN.
γ) Συμβατότητα με ελεύθερα λειτουργικά (κυρίως linux/bsd) και δυνατότητα λειτουργίας σαν Access Point με αυτά.
δ) Συμφωνία με διεθνή πρότυπα και την Ευρωπαϊκή και Ελληνική νομοθεσία.*

Σαν αρχή εντοπίσθηκαν μερικά από τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά που συντελούν στην επιλογή και είναι:

*α) Δυνατότητα εξωτερικής κεραίας
β) chipset prismI/II της εταιρίας intersil(Δες παραπομπή στο τέλος) κυρίως για τις κάρτες και λιγότερο για τα AP.
γ) Ελεγχόμενη ισχύς εξόδου
δ) ευαισθησία δέκτη / αντοχή στον θόρυβο.
ε) Για τα access point δυνατότητα dhcp
στ) Οι κεραίες έως και 15dbi φαίνονται να είναι υπέρ-αρκετές.*

9) Συζητήθηκαν προκαταρτικά θέματα τοπολογίας και δρομολόγησης. Φάνηκε ότι το θέμα θέλει μια μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση και ιδιαίτερη προσοχή, ενώ θα βοηθήσει πολύ η ενεργοποίηση των πρώτων 'απλών' δρομολογήσεων ίσως με στατική δρομολόγηση ή με rip(v2).

10) Τα προϊόντα που υπάρχουν στην αγορά δεν καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες ή είναι πολύ ακριβά. 
*Η χρησιμοποίηση κόμβων με linux φαίνεται επιτακτική.* 
Ταυτόχρονα χρειάζεται γρήγορα μια απλή λύση και σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση φαίνεται να βοηθάει πολύ το πακέτο unwiredAP.
*Το unwiredAP ουσιαστικά καταφέρνει σε μια δισκέτα να περιλαμβάνει το linux και το hostap.* 
Δηλαδή να παρέχει πλήρη λειτουργικότητα AP. Σημειώστε ότι το unwired είναι προσπάθεια του bakira, δυναμικού μέλους του SWN (Ασύρματο δίκτυο Θεσσαλονίκης)

11) Προτρέπονται όλοι όσοι διαθέτουν αχρησιμοποίητα μηχανήματα με επεξεργαστή 386 και πάνω να τα διαθέσουν έστω προσωρινά για πειραματισμό από την ομάδα τεχνικών. Τα μηχανήματα αυτά θα φανούν χρήσιμα και για την υλοποίηση των συνδέσεων του AWMN, για αυτό φροντίστε να τα κρατήσετε ή να τα πάρετε από γνωστούς που δεν τα χρειάζονται.

12) *Ανάγκη είναι η πραγματοποίηση workshops*  για την βαθύτερη εκμάθηση και εμπέδωση της τεχνολογίας 802.11b καθώς και η παραγωγή ενός εισαγωγικού οδηγού για τα νέα ή μη τεχνικά καταρτισμένα μέλη.

Ένα πρώτο βήμα είναι η δημιουργία μιας συλλογής από υπάρχοντα τεχνικά κείμενα σχετικά με το 802.11b, ίσως και online βιβλιοθήκη;

13)Τέλος έγινε μια μικρή παρουσίαση με ιδέες και σκέψεις μου(harisk).


=============================================================
* chipset prismI/II της εταιρίας intersil: Οι κάρτες αυτές διαθέτουν την μοναδική δυνατότητα να λειτουργούν και σαν Access Point με το λειτουργικό Linux, πράγμα που ταυτόχρονα δίνει τεράστια ευελιξία στην υλοποίηση και εξάπλωση του AWMN ενώ μειώνει κατακόρυφα το κόστος.



Οι συμμετέχοντες στην συνάντηση:

1) Γεωργακόπουλος Ανδρέας
2) Φλεβοτόμος Χρήστος
3) Λιανάκης Ιωάννης
4) Δουζίνας Νίκος
5) Κωστάκος Άρης
6) Ευσταθίου Ηλίας
7) Γεωργάνας Γεώργιος
8 ) Θεοχάρης Παναγιώτης
9) Τσίγκανος Δαμιανός
10) Stropianna Ivan
11) Καλογεράκης Κωνσταντίνος
12) Λευτέρης Γαρυφαλίδης
13) Τριανταφυλλίδης Αλέξανδρος
14) Κουτσούρης Χαράλαμπος
15) ΤΣΑΚΙΡΙΔΗΣ ??????

----------


## jlian

Να συμπληρωσω καποια νεα στοιχεια οσον αφορα τα τεχνικα θεματα που προεκυψαν και ειναι το φλεγον ζητημα.
Το θεμα των οργανων μετρησεων παραμενει αφου τελικα δεν εβρεθηκαν. Υπενθυμιζω οτι στις δοκιμες ζευξεων μακρινων αποστασεων καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν φορητα οργανα μετρησης ισχυος-στασιμων (κοινως γεφυρα) και αναλυτης φασματος (και οχι φασματογραφος, ειναι αλλο πραγμα παντως καλο θα ηταν να ειχα και κανα τετοιο  ::  ) με ευρος τουλαχιστον τα 3 GHz. Οποιος διαθετει ή εχει προσβαση σε τετοιο εξοπλισμο και θελει να συμμετεχει σε δοκιμες ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου.

Κατι αλλο που εχω να τονισω ειναι η αναγκη σοβαρης οργανωσης στις δοκιμες που γινονται ή θα γινουν ανα περιοχη ενδιαφεροντος, τοσο στον εξοπλισμο οσο και στους εμπλεκομενους στις διαφορες υπο δοκιμη ζευξεις. Το 802.11 σχεδιαστηκε κυριως για indoor use και η χρηση του σε μακρινες αποστασεις (κυριως ptmp) ειναι ακομη υπό δοκιμη. Ετσι ειναι καλο να δοθει βαρος στις εξωτερικες δοκιμες, οι οποιες παρουσιαζουν και μεγαλο βαθμο δυσκολιας αλλα εξοικοιωνουν με τη χρηση των RF ζευξεων. Ο σχεδιασμος μοντελου κομβων χωρις να εχει προηγηθει μελετη περιοχης ειναι ατοπος. Δειτε για παραδειγμα το Seatle που παρολο το βαθμο ενδιαφεροντος, την οργανωση και το υψηλο τεχνολογικο υποβαθρο (που δεν εχουμε προσεγγισει ουτε κατα διανοια) η πλειοψηφια των ενεργων κομβων ειναι client (τυπου Cx & Dx) με λιγους διασπαρτους Bx. 
Ειναι λιγο νωρις να μιλαμε για routing απο 486 με linux οταν δεν εχουμε το profil του κατοχου κομβου ανα περιοχη. Συνιστω λοιπον εκλογη στοχου και προσηλωση σε αυτον.

----------


## harisk

Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαμε αναφέρει το θέμα του φυσικού επιπέδου και των ζεύξεων σαν πρόβλημα. Προτείνω να ετοιμαστεί ένα μικρό κείμενο με κατευθύνσεις για την διεξαγωγή των δοκιμών κάτι σαν task list και μια λίστα απετούμενου και προαιρετικού εξοπλισμού για αυτές τις δοκιμές.
Προφανώς τα μέλη με μεγάλη εμπειρία στον τομέα RF έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο. Μπορεί να γίνει στα πλαίσια της επόμενης συνάντησης εάν κάποιος άλλος δεν έχει προλάβει να το κάνει μέχρι τότε.

Η οργάνωση ανα περιοχές νομίζω είναι πολύ σημαντική και ήδη κάνω μια προσπάθεια να βρεθώ με τα μέλη στην περιοχή μου, ώστε να κινηθούμε με κατεύθηνση τις δοκιμές.

----------


## jtsop

Eida to site simera kai mporo na po oti me endiaferei to olo skhniko. Den ksero genika ti xreiazetai gia na sthso enan client h ena access point, alla tha ithella na do ti mporo na kano apo ayta pou xreiazontai. Pou tha bro perisoteres plirofories? Pisteyo oti ektos apo forums sto site tha eprepe na yparxoun kai merikes selides opos faq, roadmap, ti exei ginei mexri tora klp. Epishs tha ithela na prostheso oti mporo na bro arketa computers (palia 486 kai pentium).

----------


## Dromeas

> Pisteyo oti ektos apo forums sto site tha eprepe na yparxoun kai merikes selides opos faq, roadmap, ti exei ginei mexri tora klp. Epishs tha ithela na prostheso oti mporo na bro arketa computers (palia 486 kai pentium).


Ma an pas katef8ian sto http://www.athenswireless.net 8a deis oti exei KAI faq, kai MAPS sthn NodeDB pou vriskete sta Links  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

jtsop
Καλώς όρισες. Όλοι είμαστε στο ψάξιμο, άλλοι μέχρι τα γόνατα, άλλοι μέχρι και τον λαιμό. Μερικά παλιά PC μας ενδιαφέρουν για να στήσουμε κόμβους του δικτύου, αλλά με τι όρους μπορούμε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ;

----------


## jtsop

koitaxte ta pc einai kyrios dika mou, dhladh ta exo ego (ta phra apo allous alla mou anhkoun pleon). Genika merika einai mono motherboard, alla den ksero an douleyoun klp. Ego mporo na doso ta 486 kai pentium for free diathrontas to dikaioma na ta paro piso kapoia stigmh efoson ta xreiasto (pou den nomizo na ta xreiasto).

----------


## jtsop

koitaxte ta pc einai kyrios dika mou, dhladh ta exo ego (ta phra apo allous alla mou anhkoun pleon). Genika merika einai mono motherboard, alla den ksero an douleyoun klp. Ego mporo na doso ta 486 kai pentium for free diathrontas to dikaioma na ta paro piso kapoia stigmh efoson ta xreiasto (pou den nomizo na ta xreiasto).

----------

